# Let's see your jack-o-laterns



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Let's see you jack-o-laterns! :twisted:

I grabbed one of those Pumpkin Masters books this week. They are paper patterns you can stick on, then you just cut the outlines out. I must live under a rock because this was the first year I saw these. They make it so easy to get a decent jack-o-latern. Highly recommended. Let's see yours!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

My 6 year old LOVES The Flash so I surprised him. I looked at a picture on my phone and drew it out. Turned out close to what I was hoping for. My 10 year old fellow Hawkeye fan did a Herky tribute.


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

FRD135i said:


>


Now those are awesome.


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> FRD135i said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks! The wife and I are competitive


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

A few I did this year...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Visitor said:


> A few I did this year...


And once again my mediocrity in life is confirmed.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Visitor said:


> A few I did this year...


Wow! :shock:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> And once again my mediocrity in life is confirmed.


lol

Take a number and join me in line.


----------

